# Combination of router bits used to make your own moulding for cabinetry



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

I am looking to make my own picture molding that I can apply as edging to some closet cabinetry I am building.

Does anyone know what combination of router bits would make what is shown in these pics?

How do you make your applied mouldings?


----------



## horsch (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay, I am no expert, but your question did make me think of a few articles/videos that I have seen in the last couple years. Here goes.

Woodsmith Shop - 17 Profiles 3 Bits

There is also a video of this information done by Woodworkering Online

Another option would be a multiprofile bit. They are a little pricey, but you can sure do a lot with them there are a few companies that make them: Whiteside (small and large), Lee Valley, MLCS, Freud (1, 2, 3, 4), and CMT.

Woodworkers Journal did an article about using bits like this. I think Wood magazine also had an article a few years back about these.

It does look like most of those mouldings are Ogee profiles. You could start there. Another place would be to just look at websites like Whiteside, and Freud, and MLCS and see what matches.

Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the links. I did see that Woodsmith video and article, which is what prompted me to ask how to make something like what is shown in these pics.

I'd still like to figure it out what exact combination of which router bits would produce something similar to what is pictured above.

Thanks again.


----------



## JarodMorris (Nov 24, 2011)

I apologize if my contribution takes your question in a completely different direction, but I've always been very impressed by Matthias Wandel's approach to problem solving. Here is how he makes his own molding. Keep in mind, he uses a tilting router lift that he designed.

Tilting Router Lift Making Moldings

Jarod


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

That's pretty cool, though probably not feasible for me myself to build!


----------

